# Rescuing another dog?



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Just be sure they meet up before you bring the BC home. Shadow was a year old when we brought Tucker home. The first two weeks were a bit of a challenge, but they get along great. It seems Shadow has bonded much more to me (I did all the work with him when he was a pup) and Tucker really, really, loves my husband! They love both of us, but Tucker gets so excited when he hears my husband's car from blocks away. He's a Daddy's boy and Shadow is pretty much glued to me.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

That's so funny you're thinking of doing that as I just got another golden and Fergus is Hiro's age. He was a little bummed out the first day, especially when she wouldn't play with him, and now it's moved into indifference. He does get a little jealous when I pet her, but I make sure to make him feel loved. I'm still in the "what did I do?" phase, but I'm sure it won't be too long before I'll see this was the right thing to do for all of us. They did play together briefly last night and this morning, which is really what I was aiming for. Fergus needed a friend!

I'd say go for it. Hiro may be a little depressed at first, but as soon as the pack order is straightened out, he'll probably like having a buddy.


----------

